# Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??



## Naturliebhaber (6. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Verein besitzt einen Weiher >5ha, dessen Bretter am Mönch demnächst erneuert werden müssten. Da der Weiher seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr abgelassen wurde, möchten wir jedoch ungern das mittlerweile eingespielte Biotop durch Ablassen des Wassers zerstören.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, ob und wie man solche Reparaturen ohne Ablassen des Wassers mit guter Qualität hinbekommt? 

Ich hirne da schon seit Monaten drüber, aber außer recht abenteuerlichen Varianten mit entsprechendem Risiko (z.B. auf Spannung einsetzen einer Metallplatte vor der ersten Bretterwand, runterschlagen bis auf den Boden und innen drin abpumpen des Wassers, bei gleichzeitiger Reparatur von innen) fällt mir nicht viel Brauchbares ein.

Danke für Tipps!


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*

Puhhh... das wird nicht einfach, bei so großen Teichen ist da unglaublich Druck drauf. 

Wieviel Bretter-Reihen hat der Mönch denn? 

P.S:
Kannst auch mal hier nachlesen, da hatten wir ein ähnliches Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305162


----------



## Vanner (6. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*

Hier steht auch noch was dazu. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306937


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wieviel Bretter-Reihen hat der Mönch denn?



Wie üblich bei diesen Größen: 3


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



Vanner schrieb:


> Hier steht auch noch was dazu. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306937



Danke, aber der Thread hilft wenig. Mit Beton wollen wir nicht zu Werke gehen :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Puhhh... das wird nicht einfach, bei so großen Teichen ist da unglaublich Druck drauf.



Das ist der Punkt. Habe gerade einen Weiher mit >10 ha mit abgefischt. Da waren nach 5 Jahren die unten Bretter (massives Leimholz) in der Mitte mal locker 5 cm nach innen gedrückt. 

Wer mal versucht hat, bei solchem Wasserdruck ein Brett 20cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels zu ziehen (damit das Wasser schneller abläuft), weiß, was Sache ist. Ich hab's nicht geschafft (und meine Muckis sind intakt).


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*

Wenn man unbedingt reparieren muss, dann seh ich nur die Möglichkeit die hinterste Reihe zu ziehen und dann direkt die Bretter zu tauschen, dann die mittlere Reihe ziehen und dort die Bretter tauschen. Wenn die hinteren beiden Reihen getauscht sind, sofort mit Sägespäne andämmen. Dann kann man sich an die vorderste Reihe machen. 

Mit der von dir genannten Metallplatte direkt vorm Mönch kann man den Druck etwas wegnehmen. 

Trotzdem ist das alles ein Chaos-Kommando... man hat kaum Platz vernünftig zu arbeiten, und das grobe Material macht es nochmal zusätzlich schwieriger.

Ich weiß nicht, ob sowas in der Realität hinzukriegen ist....


----------



## Hecht32 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*

Eventuell kann man eine oben und unten offene Kiste bzw. Röhre um den Mönch stülpen. Der Druck auf die alten Bretter währe weg. 
Als neue Bretter Eiche verwenden. Hält ewig.


----------



## Nidderauer (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, ob und wie man solche Reparaturen ohne Ablassen des Wassers mit guter Qualität hinbekommt?


 
 Hallo,

 am einfachsten geht das wohl mit Hilfe von Spundwänden, einem Bagger und einer Pumpe. Ist aber sicher nicht ganz günstig.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nidderauer (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Der Druck auf die alten Bretter wäre weg.


 
 Der Druck auf die Bretter wäre auch dann weg, wenn man den Abfluß vom Mönch innen am Boden verschließt mit einem aufblasbaren Ballon o.ä. und dann den Mönch mit Wasser volllaufen lässt bis zur O.K. Wasserspiegel Teich.

 Dann haste außen genauso viel Druck auf die Bretter, wie innen (gleicht sich aus) und man sollte das alte Holz recht einfach rausnehmen können.

 Halt unter Wasser...

 Gruß Sven


----------



## oberfranke (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hirne da schon seit Monaten drüber, aber außer recht abenteuerlichen Varianten mit entsprechendem Risiko (z.B. auf Spannung einsetzen einer Metallplatte vor der ersten Bretterwand, runterschlagen bis auf den Boden und innen drin abpumpen des Wassers, bei gleichzeitiger Reparatur von innen) fällt mir nicht viel Brauchbares ein!


 
 Genauso würde ich das machen. 

 Ne Metallplatte wie man sie im Kanal- bzw Straßenbau verwendet davor stellen, reinschlagen, runterdrücken usw. Möglichst gut abdichten, dahinter das Wasser abpumpen und die Bretter tauschen. 
 Was ist daran abenteuerlich? Ganz normales abspunden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Was ist daran abenteuerlich? Ganz normales abspunden.



Womit würdest du abdichten? Ich habe bereits eine Holzplatte vor den Mönch gesetzt, um Druck von den Holzwänden zu nehmen. Zwischen Platte und Mönch läuft aber trotzdem so viel Wasser durch, dass der Mönch zwischen Platte und äußerer Holzwand voll ist. Das müsste ja raus, wenn man die Holzwände neu aufbauen und die Sägespäne verdichten will. Höher als 40cm Wasserstand (max.) dürfen da im Mönch nicht mehr drin sein, wenn das funktionieren soll.


----------



## grubenreiner (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*

Ich hab so eine Reparatur schonmal live gesehen, da wurde ein entsprechend großes druckstabiles Rohr (ähnlich KG Rohr) über den Mönch gestülpt und anschließend konnte relativ trocken im Mönch selbst gearbeitet werden.


----------



## Nidderauer (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Womit würdest du abdichten? Ich habe bereits eine Holzplatte vor den Mönch gesetzt, um Druck von den Holzwänden zu nehmen. Zwischen Platte und Mönch läuft aber trotzdem so viel Wasser durch, dass der Mönch zwischen Platte und äußerer Holzwand voll ist. Das müsste ja raus, wenn man die Holzwände neu aufbauen und die Sägespäne verdichten will. Höher als 40cm Wasserstand (max.) dürfen da im Mönch nicht mehr drin sein, wenn das funktionieren soll.



Da kann man z.B. eingerollte alte Bettlaken oder Handtücher an den Seiten zwischen Holzplatte und Mönch reinstopfen. Und von außen dann noch Plastikfolie/Gewebeplane vor den zusammengerollten Stoff halten, die saugt sich fest und dichtet weitestgehend ab, wenigstens kurzfristig. Trotzdem brauchste innen eine Pumpe, die das wenige eindringende Wasser abpumpt.

Edit: Oder schneidest zwei lange Streifen aus einer alten Latexmatratze. Dichtet an den Seiten auch ab. Das wäre aber vielleicht nicht von Nachteil, wenn Du die Dichtstreifen schon vorher an der Holzplatte befestigst und diese Art U-Profil dann mit Spanngurten um den Mönch herum festzurrst.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Edit: Oder schneidest zwei lange Streifen aus einer alten Latexmatratze. Dichtet an den Seiten auch ab. Das wäre aber vielleicht nicht von Nachteil, wenn Du die Dichtstreifen schon vorher an der Holzplatte befestigst und diese Art U-Profil dann mit Spanngurten um den Mönch herum festzurrst.



Gute Idee! Danke!


----------



## smithie (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*

Was ich mir schon überlegen würde ist, das dauerhaft herzurichten - auch wenn da das Wörtchen Beton wieder fällt.

Ich habe einen Mönch, bei dem ist die erste und zweite Reihe mit Brettern besetzt.
In verschiedenen Höhen sind Löcher in die Bretter gesägt, in denen KG Rohre stecken (durch beide Bretterreihen durch).
Der Raum zwischen den beiden Bretter Reihen ist mit Beton verschlossen.

So hast du eine dauerhafte Lösung, bei der man gleichzeitig den Wasserstand regulieren kann - und zwar noch feiner, als mit Brettern, wenn Du auf ein KG Rohr ein drehbares L-Stück drauf setzt.

Ich muss mal ein Bild suchen.


----------



## Hezaru (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*

Hi,

Ich nehme mal an der Monch ist gross genug um innen arbeiten zu können.
Normal sind die beiden hinteren Schlitze für Bretter und der vordere fürs Gitter.
Wenn man vorne eine Reihe gefalzte Bretter einbringt und Folie runterstopft wird relativ dicht. Und Ankeilen.
Vor dem Mönch eine massive Tafel zuschneiden zwecks Sicherheit.
Die Bretter der hinteren beiden Reihen können ja je nach Platz so geschnitten werden das stärkeres Holz verwendet wird.
Sowas hatten wir auch mal.
Die Bretterschlitze waren nur 30mm. Wir haben 50mm  und 80mm gefalzt verwendet und ausen im Schlitz auf 30mm abgefräst.
An der hinteren Reihe wurde von unten eine 60cm hohe Blechplatte angeschraubt damit Bisamratten von hinten nicht nagen können.
Spanngurt für die vorderste Platte hört sich gut an.


----------



## hennykanu (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*

Hallo Naturliebhaber ich hab da auch eine Idee weil wir haben das vor x Jahren auch mal gemacht.
1. Siebdruckplatte auf Mönchbreite/länge zugeschnitten in der höhe + 20 cm in der Breite plus 10 cm-
2. Auf die Seite kommen dann 2 Dachlatten als seitlich Führung. Luft lassen den der Mönch ist ungerade
3. Innen auf die Siebdruckplatte kommen Kompribänder und zwar paralell im Abstand ca 5 cm und unten Quer auch  Rollenmass 20/8 beim Fensterbauer
4 Drüber stülpen ( Davor )und mit billigen Ratschengurten die vorher geschlossen werden
anziehen 1. Oben ca 20 cm unter Wasser und 1 so tief wie möglich. Schlechte Jahreszeit  Unserer war damals so ca 2.3 m lang 
War absolut dicht und dichtet durch die Kompribänder noch nach.
2 Sachen haben wir damals nicht bedacht. !! Wasser steigt weiter war sehr lustig
da wir ca. 30 cm mehr Wasser hatten !!
Entlüftungbohrung abgeklebt und das wieder wegzubekommen nach lösen der gurte war das Dicht.
Und man kann es wiederverwenden.
Hab ne Zeichnung von Draufsicht gemacht:






Gruß Frank


----------



## Franz_16 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*

Hallo Frank,
hört sich interessant an. 

Wegen der Zeichnung, entweder folgst du dieser Anleitung oder du schickst sie mir per E-Mail, dann kann ich sie auch hier einstellen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



hennykanu schrieb:


> Hallo Naturliebhaber ich hab da auch eine Idee weil wir haben das vor x Jahren auch mal gemacht.
> 1. Siebdruckplatte auf Mönchbreite/länge zugeschnitten in der höhe + 20 cm in der Breite plus 10 cm-
> 2. Auf die Seite kommen dann 2 Dachlatten als seitlich Führung. Luft lassen den der Mönch ist ungerade
> 3. Innen auf die Siebdruckplatte kommen Kompribänder und zwar paralell im Abstand ca 5 cm und unten Quer auch  Rollenmass 20/8 beim Fensterbauer
> ...



Klingt wirklich interessant. Schick bitte dem Franz die Zeichnung, damit er die einstellen kann.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## hennykanu (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*

Hier die Draufsicht:







Bei Fragen einfach PN schicken
Gruß Frank

Ach ja die Platte hatte 22 mm und kostet ca 40 €
Aber nicht im Baumarkt !
Macht sie etwas länger dann könnt ihr sie
weiter benutzen als Steg oder Rampe da wetterfest und
superstabil


----------



## Nidderauer (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie üblich bei diesen Größen: 3



 Wenn da 3 Bretterreihen sind, warum macht ihr nicht generell die erste raus und verwendet die Einschubschlitze, um da zu Revisionszwecken eine passgenaue Stauplatte mit umlaufender Dichtung einzusetzen?

 Würden die 2 hinteren Bretterreihen nicht ausreichen, um den Wasserstand zu steuern? Da könnte man dann auch mal auf die Schnelle vernünftig dran arbeiten, indem man einfach die Stauplatte einsetzt und dahinter das Wasser abpumpt, dann sollte der Wasserdruck auf die Platte groß genug sein, damit das vernünftig abdichtet.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## gründler (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*

Gulischacht/ringe drum rum (Mönch) in diesen Schacht nen Schieber/Regler einbauen.So kommt man immer ran und der Gulischacht steht noch wenn ihr schon alle oben Angelt 

Gibt die bis 2m länge oder als Bausatz für wie tief auch immer.

Nehmt ihr die Bausatz ringe müssen diese vorher miteinander verklebt werden mit Beton,damit er dicht ist.

So habt ihr für immer nen Mönch im Mönch.

Nachtrag: Muss dann mit Trecker Bagger etc.über alten Mönch gesetzt werden und brauch 1-2 Wochen bis er sich unten am Grund selbst "verschklickt",die setzen sich noch wenn nicht gerade Kiesboden vorherscht..

lg


----------



## Hezaru (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*

Wenn da 3 Bretterreihen sind, warum macht ihr nicht generell die erste raus und verwendet die Einschubschlitze, um da zu Revisionszwecken eine passgenaue Stauplatte mit umlaufender Dichtung einzusetzen?

Würden die 2 hinteren Bretterreihen nicht ausreichen, um den Wasserstand zu steuern? Da könnte man dann auch mal auf die Schnelle vernünftig dran arbeiten, indem man einfach die Stauplatte einsetzt und dahinter das Wasser abpumpt, dann sollte der Wasserdruck auf die Platte groß genug sein, damit das vernünftig abdichtet.

Mein Reden..
Und zusätzlich vor dem Mönch eine Platte. Eine Staustelle wär mir zu gefährlich, wenn da was durchbricht zieht es die Arbeiter durchs Abflussrohr.
Den Mönch abzuspunden wie Oberfranke oder Gründler geschrieben haben stelle ich mir schwierig vor.
Hinten geht das Abflussrohr weg, dazu ist meist Beton schräg angeböscht, das ist schwer dichtzubekommen.
Deshalb bin ich auch der Meinung das es nicht geht ohne den vorderen Schlitz mit neuen Sicherungsbrettern zu belegen.
Die alten mit nem Bretterheber rausziehen und Neu belegen.
Anders würde ich mich da nicht runtertrauen.
Und je Länger die Mönchbretter sind umso dicker müssen sie auch sein. und unten dicker als oben.
Und jetzt noch ne doofe Frage..?
Erhöht sich der Druck auf die Mönchbretter bei steigender Gewässergrösse?|kopfkrat Ich denke nicht, nur bei steigender Gewässertiefe, oder#c??


----------



## Mitschman (9. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



Hezaru schrieb:


> ... Und jetzt noch ne doofe Frage..?
> Erhöht sich der Druck auf die Mönchbretter bei steigender Gewässergrösse?|kopfkrat Ich denke nicht, nur bei steigender Gewässertiefe, oder#c??


Genau! So habe ich das auch noch in Erinnerung. Es ist egal, ob es ein 50qm-Weiher ist oder ein See mit mehreren Hektar Größe.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



Mitschman schrieb:


> Genau! So habe ich das auch noch in Erinnerung. Es ist egal, ob es ein 50qm-Weiher ist oder ein See mit mehreren Hektar Größe.



Naja, das Problem ist:
Je größer der Teich, desto größer der Mönch. 

Während bei kleinen Teichen häufig Mönche mit einer Breite von 40cm zum Einsatz kommen, sind bei größeren Teichen Mönche mit Breite 1m und mehr im Einsatz. Entsprechend grober sind auch die Bretter usw. - das wird dann in der Handhabung nicht einfacher. 

Naturliebhaber hat vorne schon beschrieben, dass es sehr schwer ist, solche Bretter überhaupt zu ziehen. Ich kenne Teichwirte, die nutzen eine Metallplatte vor dem Mönch auch um beim Abfischen die Bretter rausziehen zu können.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



Mitschman schrieb:


> Genau! So habe ich das auch noch in Erinnerung. Es ist egal, ob es ein 50qm-Weiher ist oder ein See mit mehreren Hektar Größe.



Generell ist richtig, dass bei der Berechnung des Wasserdrucks nur die Höhe des Wasserstands und nicht die Wasserfläche entscheidend ist. Nur kommt beim Ablassen halt ein weiterer Kraftvektor dazu, wenn man Bretter ziehen will, die unter halb des Wasserspiegels liegen: Der Strömungsdruck des abströmenden Wassers über dem Brett. Und da spielt es dann halt eine erhebliche Rolle, wie tief die zu ziehenden Bretter unter Wasser sind. Das ist ja einer der Gründe, warum die Bretter schrittweise gezogen werden. Sonst brauchst du Tim Wiese zum Ziehen :q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Wenn da 3 Bretterreihen sind, warum macht ihr nicht generell die erste raus und verwendet die Einschubschlitze, um da zu Revisionszwecken eine passgenaue Stauplatte mit umlaufender Dichtung einzusetzen?



Rechnen wir es mal durch: Der Mönch ist 1m breit und der Wasserstand liegt am Mönch bei 1,5m . 
Nach der Formel Druck = Dichte (1000kg/m3) * Wasserhöhe (im Durchscnitt 0,75m) * g (9,81 N/kg) landet man bei 7357,5 Newton/m2.

Das wären dann ca. 750kg/m2. Und da wir es mit 1,5 m2 zu tun haben reden wir hier von einem Druck von mehr als 1 Tonne auf die Platte.

Toi toi, wenn dann mal jemand zum Abfischen die Platte ziehen muss. Und da haben wir noch nicht von Umständen gesprochen, was sich da innerhalb >5 Jahren alles an den Rändern festsetzt. 

Ich würde da die Finger davon lassen.

Oder habe ich mich irgendwo verrechnet?


----------



## Nidderauer (9. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich würde da die Finger davon lassen.


 
 Der Druck auf die Platte, die du außen davorsetzen möchtest, ist aber auch nicht geringer.

 Der Abstand zwischen den Bretterreihen wird ja nicht so riesig sein, dass man da zwischendrin arbeiten kann (ziehen, neu einsetzen und abdichten). Irgendwann kommste da zwangsläufig an den Punkt, wo alle 3 Bretterreihen entfernt sind und der gesamte Druck auf der Außenplatte lastet.

 Und weil die bezüglich der Maße noch größer (breiter) ist, als die 1. Bretterreihe, ist auch der Druck auf die Fläche größer, wodurch die Durchbiegung der Platte vergrößert wird.

 Daher war ja die Idee, die erste Bretterreihe weg zu lassen und dort für zukünftige Arbeiten eine Revisionsplatte anzufertigen, die nach Ende der Arbeiten wieder entnommen wird.

 Und der Arbeitsablauf für zukünftige Arbeiten wäre ja folgendermaßen:

 Platte in Schlitz 1 einsetzen, was problemlos möglich ist, weil es keine Druckunterschiede gibt, der Wasserstand ist ja auf beiden Seiten identisch. Wasser zwischen Reihe 3/2 und 2/1 abpumpen. Bretter entfernen. Neue Bretter einbauen und abdichten. Wasser zwischen Reihe 2/1 und 3/2 pumpen.
 Revisionsplatte ziehen, was wiederum problemlos möglich ist, weil der Wasserstand auf beiden Seiten gleich ist und es keinen Druckunterschied gibt. 

 Da wäre der Mönch allerdings dauerhaft nur mit 2 statt 3 Bretterreihen ausgestattet. Ist aber dann auch schneller auf Vordermann gebracht.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. November 2016)

*AW: Mönch eines großen Weihers (ca. 1,5 m tief) ohne Wasser abzulassen reparieren ??*

Danke euch allen für die Tipps und Anregungen! 

Sobald ich diese Baustelle abgearbeitet habe (Ich hoffe/denke, dass der Mönch noch bis zum späten Frühjahr kommenden Jahres durchhält), lasse ich euch wissen, wie die Reparatur lief.


----------

